# HELP: How do I keep Pregnancy Breast????



## luvmi2kids (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi This is my 3rd pregnancy in 7 1/2 yr. before my daughter I had a big 34-C and then I got pregnant with my son 18 months later and I still BF my daughter i was 4 months Pregnant. Well after my son 15 months on the breast I was small 34-B WHAT happened, they shrunk into empty little sacks.. Well sense I have gotten pregnant with my 3rd, WOW my husband is a happy man and never wants them to go away. I am a Full C cup.

So Women Do you have any suggestions on how to keep them in the Full C cup.. Like my sister told me,, Your son is sucking your breast away and in part she was right.. Because they sure did deflate


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

They're gonna do what they're gonna do







It has less to do with nursing and more to do with pregnancy though.

-Angela


----------



## lovebeingamomma (Mar 16, 2007)

It's the milk that's making them bigger so unless you nurse/pump for the rest of your life, nothing to be done. It's too bad I know.


----------



## luvmi2kids (Nov 1, 2008)

Well they were a good size and the longer that I nursed my son the smaller they got so I am not sure if it was the milk??

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## mommamandabear (Jun 27, 2008)

i was told Marshmallow Root does the trick! You can get it at health food stores.
but I've never tried it


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

It isn't the nursing. It is the pregnancy. Breasts deflate and sag at the same rate with nursing or not. You just see it at the end of nursing rather than at the birth.

Just have to keep having babies for the pregnancy effect...


----------



## BirthIsAwesome (Nov 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judiau* 
just have to keep having babies for the pregnancy effect...

lol!!!


----------



## luvmi2kids (Nov 1, 2008)

LOL, Ummm Our last child was our last.. So I guess if we have another it will just be a plus again!


----------



## bobbbi (Dec 19, 2010)

I've never bf,but my boobs sag and are quite flat now after menopause,the only choices you have imo are acceptance or keeping your pecs toned to give support to the breast tissues,I'm rather unique,so I will use my sister as an example,she has 4 adult children,bf all of them and is 53 and looks great in a string bikini,her secret is gardening.She accepted the fact that her body would sag and go flat when younger but as the children grew older she had more time to give to herself.

She had a hysterectomy at 26 and no hrt,gardening, in particular using a garden hoe has kept her boobs perky and because she is divorced she is a do-it-yourselfer.

Her garden is small about 30 feet by 100 feet,vegatables and flowers,but any size will do.

Get a short handle and long handle hoe,the short one will keep your pecs toned and the long one centers more on your abs and both help your shoulder back and neck muscles too.

I hope this has been helpful.


----------



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

breasts sag and look deflated after pregnancy, period. even my HUGE breasts look saggy and deflated - and i'd actually love for them to shrink, since i've been over an H cup for the past decade. keeping your pecs toned improves appearance, a good supportive bra works wonders regardless of what size you are. you gotta keep the girls properly supported.


----------

